# ?Southwest muskies?



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Does any one ever catch muskies in Cowan or Ceasers Creek? I live within 45 minutes of these and have never fished them. I know the state stocks muskies in these lakes, but I never hear about any being caught. Just wondering if any of you muskie hunters do any good here.
Good fishing!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yes muskies are being caught at Ceasars Creek. As for Cowan I have never been there. The muskie at Ceasars are few and far between as of now because they have been very hard to pattern, however we will be back to figuring them out as soon as the cooler weather comes back our way.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Honestly, there aren't a lot of dedicated muskie fisherman that hit Cowan or CC so there just aren't many fish caught. 

Many of the skis caught at CC so far seem to have been picked up by people fishing for other species. As long as the state keeps stocking them at CC, the fish should do ok but getting the fish while avoiding the pleasure boaters may be the biggest problem. Right now I think it's easist to target muskie at CC in spring and fall when most of the non-fishing boat traffic is gone. Too bad muskie don't get big enought to eat jet-skis.

Cowan's a bit of a different situation. Lots of the fish stocked there seem to make their way over the spillway and into Cowan Creek so the number of fish per acre is probably never quite what it should be. Still, there aren't a lot of guys at Cowan willing to put in the time to catch them so those muskie that stay in the lake are pretty safe.

At any rate, the fish are in there but there just aren't many fishermen chasing them yet.

Steve (formerly from the Caesar's Creek area)


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone ever fish Cowan Creek for muskie? Im a creek rat for the most part, and now have a touch of the muskie bug. Ive fished Cowan Creek above the lake for bass, but have never tried for muskie. Im thinking that I might have a better shot fishing moving water (Im more familiar fishing rivers/creeks) for an unfamiliar fish. Thanks!


----------

